
Hoping Google’s Lab Is a Rainmaker - brandonlipman
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/16/business/google-aims-for-sky-but-investors-start-to-clamor-for-profits.html?ref=business
======
kken
After closing all of the big legacy industry research Labs, at the end of the
Millennium, there seems to be some Kind of delayed second wave right now.

Is this really a discussion worth having? How is it different from the last
one?

